# Flaschenhalter Swoop M



## Bierschinken88 (5. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Flaschenhalter für ein Swoop (2013) in 18".

Gekauft hatte ich den hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-flaschenhalter-alu-schwarz-87477/wg_id-1293
Aber da passt eine 750mL Flasche nur mit Hängen und Würgen.
Während der Fahrt trinken kann man da vergessen.

Hat jemand nen Tip?


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. September 2014)

Hab den auch am slide in 18". Mit 0,7l flaschen ist da echt die obergrenze erreicht, geht aber noch grad so. Hab sonst aber eigentlich immer gern 1l flaschen. Wie wär's mit einem, bei dem die Öffnung seitlich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (6. September 2014)

Ja, ich such da Erfahrungsberichte.
Hab z.b. nen schicken von Canondale gesehen, da war aber eine einzelne Kundenbewertung drunter á la "Guter Halter, aber ein Sprung und die Flasche ist weg" ... naja und genau das ist ja fürs Swoop Käse.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. September 2014)

Trinkblase im Rucksack...wo ist das Problem


----------



## Bierschinken88 (6. September 2014)

Morgen,

das hab ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen.
Da bin ich mir einfach unsicher, ob die Blase ein Gewinn für mich ist.

Bei solchen Systemen nervt meist die Reinigung.
Ausserdem kann ich nur ein einzelnes Getränk mitnehmen.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. September 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat den Specialized Zee Cage und bisher nichts Negatives berichtet.

www.hibike.de/shop/product/pdb665e9ac301c62aaf5d931290059899/Specialized-Zee-Cage-Aluminium-Flaschenhalter-alloy-white.html


----------



## EddyAC (6. September 2014)

Hi, 
175er Swoop in 18" geht mit nem BBB Sidecage und 0,5 Flasche gut, mit 0,75 Flasche ists Würgerei.
Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2014)

BBC-35 heißt das gute Teil...schaut durchaus edel aus und baut kompakter als der Zee Cage. Sehr gut passende Flasche für wenig Platz: Camelbak Podium.
Bei Interesse am Bild mache ich gerne mal ein Foto...


----------



## schnellmued (27. September 2014)

Hallo
Habe am Swoop 175 2014 (s) einen "TACX T6055 UNI Flaschenhalter schwarz" fuer 2.89eur dran. 0.7l (oder 0.75 ???) Flasche ausm Decathlon passt noch gut rein, trinken waehrend Fahrt kein Problem und kein "faellt raus" Problem auch wenns mal groeber wird   Bilder bei Bedarf...

mfg
Schnellmued


----------



## Deleted 77507 (30. September 2014)

Habt Ihr auch ein Float X CTD Dämpfer? 
Flaschenhalter passen theoretisch viele... Welche funktionieren den mit dem Float X CTD Dämpfer? Das Piggypack ist doch ziemlich ausladend?!


----------



## lordbritannia (30. September 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> das hab ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen.
> Da bin ich mir einfach unsicher, ob die Blase ein Gewinn für mich ist.
> ...


Ich bräuchte die Espressomaschine im Rucksack 

ohne Scheiss..die Trinkblase ist super praktisch, wenn du nur Wasser reinfüllst ist die Reinigung wirklich einfach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellmued (30. September 2014)

schnellmued schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe am Swoop 175 2014 (s) einen "TACX T6055 UNI Flaschenhalter schwarz" fuer 2.89eur dran. 0.7l (oder 0.75 ???) Flasche ausm Decathlon passt noch gut rein, trinken waehrend Fahrt kein Problem und kein "faellt raus" Problem auch wenns mal groeber wird   Bilder bei Bedarf...



Ups, da hatte ich heute besagte Flasche in den Fingern ... die hat leider ja nur etwas mehr als 0.5l :-(  
Als Entschaedigung ein Foto des Einbaus ;-)


----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

jup, ich hatte es versucht mit dem Flaschenhalter; habe ihn extra seitlich abgeschliffen, sodass das Flascheneinsetzen einfacher ist, aber mit 0,7l-Flaschen gehts immernoch nicht gut. Und 0,5l brauche ich nicht mitnehmen, da wechsle ich nur Flaschen....

D.h. ich werd mich wohl nach nem Streamer mit 2 Litern umsehen.
Gibts da Unterschiede oder kann man bedenkenlos zum Deuter-Teil greifen?

Grüße,
Swen

PS: Vll. jemand nen Tip, wo es die Blase günstig gibt?


----------



## siebenacht (2. Oktober 2014)

Hatte dazu ja schon mal im Fred Swoop 2014 was geschrieben.
Ich haben einen Specialized Zee Cage am Swoop 2013 M dran und da passt eine 750ml Flasche locker rein. Inzwischen gibt es diesen schon in der 2. Version (Zee Cage II) und zusätzlich aus Alu und aus Carbon. Ich habe den aus Kunststoff der 1. Version in schwarz matt und mit der Öffnung nach links, damit man noch sicherheitshalber den Finger an der hinteren Bremse (rechts) haben kann. Einarmig vorne bremsen, könnte zum Sturz führen. Anbei die Links zur 1. und zur 2. Version:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Speci...Matt-Schwarz?gclid=COvJvYbbv8ACFUTkwgodbSMAbw
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Specialized-Zee-Cage-II-Links
Der Flaschenhalter ist genial: leicht, robust und hält die Flasche gut fest.
Gruß 78


----------

